# What degree to do? Please advices



## Girl (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi guys taking into account all of my ibs problems I wonder what degree to do, I have no idea though what kind of job I will do say if I will learn economics or Pc science I would like to read advices from people who already have degree in one of these and what kind of job they do, thanks a lot
Meanwhile I learn Political science but any one of the ones mentioned about should be more "promising" job


----------

